# أجهزة التنظير



## أبو العز السوري (25 سبتمبر 2006)

كل عام و أنتم بخير ,وانا متأسف على التقصير مع المنتدى من حيث الاشتراك و لكن العمل وضغوطاته 
المهم أرجو أن يعجبكم المقال و شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م.الدمشقي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

مجهود كبير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عز (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hisham badawi (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*المناظير*

العنوان بالعربية صحيح اما بالانكليزية_fluoroscopy_ فهو للاشعة وليس للمناظير المذكورة
الموضوع جيد جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أكتوبر 2006)

تحية طيبة اخ ابو العز السوري .

موضوع شيّق وتسلم الأيادي .

لكن هناك نوع أخر من النواظير لم يرد ذكره .

البغدادي


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المسلم84 (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلااااا


----------



## قصي غ محمد (10 مارس 2009)

:85::85::85:مشكورين كتير ياشباب:58::58::6::6::6::33:


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جداجدا جدا جدا مليون مرة


----------



## 3mer (27 سبتمبر 2009)

what about pantax endoscop ?
thx


----------



## 3mer (27 سبتمبر 2009)

sir: i need evry think about endomicroscp and altra sound scop

if you have any cource in ultrasound scop and micro endscop 
plz provid me 
alot of thx 
and gad blasese you>


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad3284 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للمنتدى على المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المزيد ahmad3284


----------



## ahmad3284 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوكم الجديد عن أجهزة التنظير الطبي يا زملاء وشكرا


----------



## maarekmaarek (8 ديسمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عز الشمآل (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## ahmadba (16 مايو 2010)

مشكورر


----------



## أمير الزمان (16 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## e.berakdar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ربا فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م. حنين (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الكم على الموضوع واذا ممكن انا بدي شرح مفصل عن الاندوسكوب ضروري وبكون شاكرة الكم اذا ساعدتوني


----------



## فراس الدمشقي (6 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

